# General > Politics >  ITV Election Debate

## Corky Smeek

Peter Grant, Parliamentary candidate for Glenrothes & Central Fife, summed up last night's debate on ITV beautifully:-

*"Two men from London discussing whats in Scotlands best interests, having first made absolutely sure nobody from Scotland was allowed to get a word in.".


*

----------


## Gronnuck

All the London based parties see Scotland as vassal region of Britain.  Sadly so do some of our own orgers.

----------


## Corky Smeek

I'm guessing, but given the almost complete absence of front page coverage of the BBCQT debate in today's Scottish papers that Nicola Sturgeon performed rather well.

----------

